
ICFP Programming Contest 2009 - carterschonwald
http://www.icfpcontest.org/wordpress/
======
carterschonwald
this competition is probably the most challenging programming contest in
existence, or at least one of the few where you'll regularly have entrants who
are research groups in computer science or Putnam fellows

